# Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kauft eigentlich jemand von euch auch nicht nur nach Funktion/Qualität, sondern auch nach Design/Farbe?

War im Angelladen dabei, als jemand ne Rolle nicht wollte, weil die sowohl farblich nicht zur Rute passte, wie ihm von Design her "zu altbacken" war..

Gut Farbe, da gibts verschiedene, wers braucht...

Aber designmäßig sehen doch die Rollen alle gleich/ähnlich aus nach dem Motto "Form follows Function", oder nicht?

Die einzige, die mir spontan einfallen würde mit einem "etwas anderen Diehseihn" (Design) wäre die Van Staal:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_2018/DE/Van_Staal_2018.pdf


Oder bin ich da wieder zu alt(backen) für diese Welt?

Oder gibts da doch mehr mit anderen Design?

Oder braucht man überhaupt Design bei Rollen?

Bei mir sollen die einfach nur funktionieren - aber ich merke, dass sich da schon was ändert und ich teilweise altbackene Ansichten habe.

Deswegen das einfach mal in den Raum gestellt und gefragt..


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Also, ich glaube schon, wenn ich mir die Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre anschaue, dass Design, Form u Farbe schon verstaerkt in den Vordergrund gerueckt sind im Vergleich zu frueheren Jahren. Das ist aber rein von aussen betrachtet.
Aus meiner eigenen Sicht als Kaeufer bzw Kunde, wuerde ich mal wie folgt formulieren: Es spielt auch eine Rolle, ja aber andererseits auch nicht die Entscheidende. An vorderster Front kommt die Frage nach der Technik, wie Laufverhalten, sauberem Aufspulen der Schnur (Wickelbild), der Robustheit, und wie die Rolle sich mit der Rute im Zs spiel anfuehlt. Dann wuerde ich mir die Design- bzw farbfrage stellen. Ehrlich gesagt, ich bin modisch informiert und weiss, welche Farben man wie kombinieren kann, einfach so ziehe ich mir nichts ueber, wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe. Wieso, wenn sich mir die Moeglichkeit bietet, sollte man auch nicht beim Angeln darauf achten? Als ganz einfaches Bsp- an eine Carrotstixx wuerde ich niemals eine Redarc dranhaengen. Andererseits bin ich aber niemand, der drauf besteht, dass die Rolle in exakt derseben Farbgebung daherkommen muss wie die Rute. Es sollte halt nur grundsaetzlich einigermassen passen, ohne dass es in den "Augen wehtut", wenn man auf meine Combo schaut.


----------



## harzsalm (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Lieber Thomas,ja auch ich bin einer,der immer auch das Design beim Kauf meiner Angelrollen ( meistens ABU Multis)  großen Wert legt.

Aber auch bei anderen Produkten die ich erwerbe!

Grüße  vom Wahlsonntag  aus Niedersachsen, Reimar


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Als visueller Mensch sind mir zumindest Farben recht wichtig.
Da gibt es einiges an Gerätschaft, welche für mich unkaufbar sind, schon wegen der Farbe.
Eine Red Arc z.B. würde ich mir nie kaufen, die kann so gut gar nicht sein, als das ich mir dieses hässliche Ding an eine Angelrute schraube.
Aus dem Rutensektor fällt mir da sofort die Sportex Absolut ein, wo mir das missratene Design, sowohl was die Farbgebung als auch die Griffkonstruktion angeht, es leider unmöglich macht, mir diese an sich sehr gute Rute zu kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Heilix Blechle - gleich die ersten drei entlarven mich als altbackenen und modeunbewussten Menschen ;-))

Da würde mich mal interessieren:
Was ist denn dann "gutes" oder "modernes" Design, weil, wie gesagt, das Thema wie Mode/modisch grundsätzlich insgesamt an mir vorübergezogen ist bis dato..

Im Angelladen ist mit da echt die Kinnlade gekippt, als der Kollege meinte, Farbe geht net (kann ich bei Kunstködern ja noch verstehen - aber bei Rollen???))..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Never Ever nach Design und Farbe. Ist und bleibt Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Thomas, das ist sicher auch dem Fakt geschuldet, dass die Farben heute auch immer mehr Rtg "extreme" gehen, also ggf grellere, sattere Toene wie gelb, orange, chartreuse teilweise etc, wo hingegen frueher doch alles an Geraetschaften in gedeckten Farben zu bekommen war wie grau, schwarz, braun, blau war evtl noch das "Hoechste" der Gefuehle. Und diese Farben kann man ja problemlos zs stellen, ohne sich gross Gedanken machen zu muessen. Heute siehts da ja auch anders aus, mit den grelleren Toenen kann man eben auch nicht alles einfach so zs stellen, zwei grellere Toene beissen sich meist ja bekanntl, und dann muss zur Ergaenzung ein farbl dezentes Gegenstueck her, wenn man farblich nicht in die Tonne greifen moechte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

ok. - auch wenn mir Farbe so was von wurscht ist (Aufpreis für ne Autofarbe bezahlen?? irre!!) kann ich akzeptieren, wenn das für manche Leute wichtig ist.

Was ist aber nun "gutes" oder "modernes" Design?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da würde mich mal interessieren:
> Was ist denn dann "gutes" oder "modernes" Design, weil, wie gesagt, das Thema wie Mode/modisch grundsätzlich insgesamt an mir vorübergezogen ist bis dato..





PS:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Never Ever nach Design und Farbe. Ist und bleibt Arbeitsgerät.


Bruder im Geiste ;-)))


----------



## Shura (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

"Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?"

Hmm ja, wenn eine Rolle in meinen Augen hässlich ist, dann muss sie schon verdammt gutes Material beinhalten, damit ich sie trotzdem kaufe.

Da ich meinen Kram aber eh mehr im unteren mittleren Preissegment einsammel, kann ich ruhig aufs Design achten, weil zu 90% überall der gleiche Kram verbaut ist. 

Und da mag ichs schlicht, also maximal 2 zueinander passende Farben und kein Blingbling~


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Hallo,

ich bin da auch eher altbacken (liegt auch am Alter  ), die Rolle muss von der Schnurfassung und vor allem vom Gewicht her zur Rute passen. Wie die "gestylt" ist, und was die für einen Farbe hat ist mir zu 90 Prozent total egal.
Aber heutzutage ist scheints Aussehen vorrangig vor Haltbarkeit. Wenn früher eine Rolle nach drei Jahren Spinnfischen kaputt gegeangen wäre, das wäre das Aus für diese Rolle gewesen, die hätte keiner mehr gekauft.
Heute sehen halt die Rollen "schöner" (?) aus, haben aber nicht mehr annähernd die Haltbarkeit wie früher.
Also wurde die Haltbarkeit zugunsten einer zweifelhaften "Schönheit" geopfert?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Sicher ist das auch wichtig, wie die Sachen aussehen und vor allem wie sie auch zueinander passen. Schließlich angelt das Auge auch mit.

An eine Old School Rute, egal ob wirklich old, oder nur im Retro Ausshehen, passt einfach keine modern daherkommende Rolle mit viel Farbe. Anders herum finde ich weiße Ruten mit weißen Rollen einfach unglaublich attraktiv. Genau so wie eher rein schwarze Kombos mit roten Akzenten an der Rolle. Oder total schwarze Rollen an ganz und gar schwarzen Karpfenruten, aber mit einer purple farbenen Schnur.

Tuts schon, passt schon, Hauptsache es funktioniert kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Die Zeiten, wo man nach dem Motto "friß, oder verreckt" kaufen musste sind ja zum Glück vorbei und man kann auch etwas der Eitelkeit frönen. #h


----------



## Shura (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Also wurde die Haltbarkeit zugunsten einer zweifelhaften "Schönheit" geopfert?
> ...



Naja nicht direkt würde ich sagen. Design ändert sich ja je nach Trend (bei Kameras war/ist zB. dieser Retro-Look wieder total modern, mit Einstellrad, optischer Sucher etc.)

Außerdem gibt es Heute im Gegensatz zu "Früher" bessere, günstigere und modernere Herstellungsverfahren die andere Designs ermöglichen. Und die Firmen buhlen natürlich mit ständig neuen Farb- und Formkombinationen um Kunden.

Die Haltbarkeit leidet meiner Meinung nach einfach wegen der geplanten Obsoleszenz - genau wie in allen anderen Bereichen, sei es Haushaltsware oder Handys. Und wenn irgendwas nicht lange hält kann man es ja wenigstens hübsch verpacken


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> und man kann auch etwas der Eitelkeit frönen. #h


weil ich der Schönste bin, muss ich ja nicht eitel sein ...
:g:g:g


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Also, 
ich kann mich da ganz freimütig outen: Mir ist das Design 
meiner Rollen (Und sonsigen Krams) sehr wichtig, und es kann
vorkommen, dass ich das für mich "schönere" Gerät dem funktional
"besseren" vorziehe. Da ist Haptik übrigens genauso wichtig
wie Optik.
 Ich glaube aber auch, dass das Design schon immer eine wichtige Rolle
(Harhar) bei den Entwürfen und Verkaufsstrategien der Hersteller
gespielt hat, und ich glaube auch, dass auch diejenigen, die
überzeugt sind nur nach Funktion zu wählen auch
zu einem gewissen Grad vom Design beeinflusst
werden, vielleicht ohne dass es Ihnen bewusst ist.
 Das ist aber auch kein Generationenphänomen- ob für jemanden das 
Aussehen des Gerätes eine Rolle spielt, oder nicht hat glaube
ich nicht so viel mit dem Alter zu tun. "Tackle Tarts" (Nett gemeint) gibt's
in jedem Alter, "Funktionalisten" ebenso.
 Wie wichtig für viele von uns das Rollendesign ist zeigt ja das rege Interesse
an Oldtimern, die ja vor allem wegen ihrem Aussehen, ihrer Haptik und dem
"Feeling" gefischt werden, und nicht wegen ihrem Wickelbild...
Und die Wunderbare Welt der FLiegenrollen mit ihren phantastischen Schmuckstücken
spricht Bände.. im Grunde alles nur Schnurcontainer.
 hG,
Minimax


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

darf ich fragen, wie alt Du bist?


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Das ganze ist auch keine Erscheinung der Moderne. Vor ein paar Jahrzehnten hat Mitchell die Dual auf den Markt gebracht. Da gabs zur Rute eine extra Rolle, die auch nur an diese eine Rute gepasst hat. Da war der Rutengriff durch ein Gewinde teilbar und dazwischen saß der speziell geformte Rollenfuß. Wirtschaftlich war das damals ein totaler Flopp, aber es gab seitdem auch nie wieder eine Kombo, die so dermaßen aus einem Guss wirkte. Nebenbei waren auch weder die Rute, noch die Rolle schlecht.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ganze ist auch keine Erscheinung der Moderne. Vor ein paar Jahrzehnten hat Mitchell die Dual auf den Markt gebracht. Da gabs zur Rute eine extra Rolle, die auch nur an diese eine Rute gepasst hat. Da war der Rutengriff durch ein Gewinde teilbar und dazwischen saß der speziell geformte Rollenfuß. Wirtschaftlich war das damals ein totaler Flopp, aber es gab seitdem auch nie wieder eine Kombo, die so dermaßen aus einem Guss wirkte. Nebenbei waren auch weder die Rute, noch die Rolle schlecht.




Hallo,

ja , die hatte ich auch (habe sie mal einem Anfänger geschenkt). Schade, war wirklich gut, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt.
Etwas Ähnliches gab es schon etwa 10 Jahre vorher, bei Shakespeare; Rolle (geschlossene Stationärrolle) hinter der Hand, entsprechend war der Griff gestaltet. Dadurch spürte man das Gerät in der Hand kaum. War über zwanzig Jahre mein Lieblingsgerät für die leichte Spinnfischerei und - (sind wir wieder beim Thema) die Rolle ging nie kaputt.
Das Ganze sah natürlich damals schon futuristisch aus .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Die Optik ist schon nicht ganz unwichtig. Mit einer rosa Rolle würde ich nicht angeln wollen, auch wenns die beste Rolle aller Zeiten wäre...


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, wie alt Du bist?


 
 Klar darfst Du. Biologisch 39...1/2 |supergri, anglerisch ca. 4, hinsichtlich sittlicher Reife schon immer 14.

 Übrigens Ist Schönheit und Design gar nicht so nebensächlich wies den Anschein hat, denn:
 Eine Rolle (Rute, Wobbler etc..) die ich "schön" finde, werde ich häufiger und ausdauernder fischen, als ein funktional besseres, aber nicht so hübsches Modell. Daher wird das "schönere Gerät" auch besser fangen, mein Vertrauen gewinnen und flugs auch "besser" sein, als die technischen
 Fakten dies vermuten lassen würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Daher wird das "schönere Gerät" auch besser fangen, mein Vertrauen gewinnen und flugs auch "besser" sein, als die technischen Fakten dies vermuten lassen würden.


Interessante Anmerkung - muss ich drüber sinnieren!!!
(und danke für Info bez. Alter - das mit andauernder Pupertät kenn ich)


----------



## Purist (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Das Design ist, genauso wie das Farbdesign, bei vielen heutigen Rollen eher ein Totalunfall als etwas Funktionales. 

Da wird z.B. gerne Silber oder Gold benutzt, z.B. bei Spulen, beim Fisch im Wasser kommt davon sichtbares "blinkeblinke" an. Das ging einmal besser: Einheitlich schwarz, das war nicht hübsch, aber funktional, weil unsichtbar für die Wasserbewohner.

Dann gibt's inzwischen Designer und Typen im Management, die sich einbilden, eine Angelrolle müsste mit modernen Rennautos, Science-Fiction Raumschiffen, Militaria-Stealth-Design und Transformersblöcken mithalten. Da werden Rollen derart verunstaltet, mit Löchern und Ecken verziert, dass man nach jedem Angeltrip mit Zahnstochern und Wattestäbchen bewaffnet den Schmodder aus dem Wasser entfernen muss, außer man will eine richtig hässliche Rolle haben. 

Von "farblich passend" halte ich darüber hinaus gar nichts. Wer mag soll aus seinem Gerät einen Modeschick machen, für mich soll's höchst funktional sein und da passt das nicht ins Konzept.


----------



## harzsalm (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Mir ist bekannt,dass Firmen wie  ABU die vielen Farben ihrer Multirollen bewußt so  anbieten,um den Käufer auch bei hochwertigen Produkten zu beeinflussen.Wichtig ist für mich auch,dass  an erster Stelle die Qualität und  dann der Preis für mich eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Purist (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Rolle (Rute, Wobbler etc..) die ich "schön" finde, werde ich häufiger und ausdauernder fischen, als ein funktional besseres, aber nicht so hübsches Modell. Daher wird das "schönere Gerät" auch besser fangen, mein Vertrauen gewinnen und flugs auch "besser" sein, als die technischen
> Fakten dies vermuten lassen würden.



Das Problem sitzt nicht in der "hässlichen Rolle" sondern in deinem Kopf, wenn du wirklich so tickst. Daran kann man arbeiten, wenn man will.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Natürlich ist das Auge mit aber wenn es nicht anders geht weil Rolle xy genau das hat was ich brauche, na dann schxxx drauf, mach ich halt die Augen zu :q


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich guck eh auf die Feederspitze oder Pose :m
Aber nichtsdestotrotz mag ich schöne Dinge. Aber im Zweifel Funktionalität vor preis vor Design


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Never Ever nach Design und Farbe. Ist und bleibt Arbeitsgerät.


genau so!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kauft eigentlich jemand von euch auch nicht nur nach Funktion/Qualität, sondern auch nach Design/Farbe?



Ja schon :m

Die Grundfunktion und Funktionsicherheit und bei prinzipiell ziemlich komplexen Angelrollen eben auch eine gute Robustheit ist unverzichtbar. 
Design ist wichtig, damit man sich damit anfreunden und es eingliedern kann.


----------



## Leech (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber nichtsdestotrotz mag ich schöne Dinge. Aber im Zweifel Funktionalität vor preis vor Design



+1 Geht mir ähnlich.
Lieber für was "hässliches" dafür sauber funktionierendes 10 Euro mehr ausgeben, als für eine schicke Designerrolle oder ein Discountprodukt.


----------



## dosenelch (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Geht ihr eigentlich ans Wasser, um zu angeln oder um dort so 'ne Art Modenschau abzuhalten?


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Geht ihr eigentlich ans Wasser, um zu angeln oder um dort so 'ne Art Modenschau abzuhalten?



Nein. Ich gehe dort hin, um mich wohl zu fühlen. Viele Teile ergeben erst ein gutes Ganzes. Daran ändert auch Polemik nichts. #h


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Geht ihr eigentlich ans Wasser, um zu angeln oder um dort so 'ne Art Modenschau abzuhalten?



Modenschau ist es nur wen man dabei bekleidet ist. Stramme Ruten an den Wassern!


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das Problem sitzt nicht in der "hässlichen Rolle" sondern in deinem Kopf, wenn du wirklich so tickst. Daran kann man arbeiten, wenn man will.


 
 Es ist ja gar kein Problem. Ich glaube jeder trifft bei seinem Angelzeug ästhetische Entscheidungen- Denn auch das Ablehnen von Zierat und Blingbling ist ja schon eine solche.

Da hab ich mich, glaub ich unklar ausgedrückt. Die Ästhetik ist nicht das Hauptkriterium- sie spielt aber herein, ob wir es merken oder nicht. Umgekehrt wird aus einer funktional defizitären Rolle bei aller Liebe niemals ein wirklich gutes Werkzeug.
Die Mitchell ist ja da gutes Beispiel. Ästhetisch/designmäßig ist sie für mich persönlich alles was ich von einer "schönen" Stationärrolle erwarte: Schlicht, elegant, "ernsthaft". Leider ist das gute Stück den heutigen BlingBling Rollen funktional so hoffnungslos unterlegen, dass ich meine Mitchells praktisch nie benutze: Hier ist die Lücke zwischen Schönheit und Funktionalität zu groß.



Oh, gute Gelegenheit: Hat einer einen Tip für eine einfache Glasrute, ca 10-11ft , ca. 1,5lbs, die stilistisch/historisch zur Mitchell passt, und die nicht zu kostspielig und als Pärchen zu bekommen ist?


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Der Thread ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für die Gleichsetzung von Design und Style auf Userseite.
Design entsteht durch Nachdenken und Überlegen, wie man was technisch am besten umsetzt. Umgesetzt wird das Design heutzutage üblicherweise von Ingenieuren am Computer.

Style ist was, was sich der Werbefuzzi ausdenkt, um die unterschiedlichen (optischen) Geschmäcker zu bedienen. Und da scheiden sich die Geister, was schön ist und was nicht. 

Für mich ist der Idealfall, wenn ich zu einer gut designed'n und auffällig getyleten Rute ein technisch wie auch optsich passendes Gegenstück in Form einer Rolle dazu finde. Und dazu bietet der Markt mittlerweile genügend Auswahlmöglichkeiten, bin ich der Meinung. Da ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Lass raten:
Du bist Designer?


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Nein, ich hab nen wissenschaftlichen Beruf. Aber für gutes Design und Style bin ich immer zu haben.
Wenn eine Rolle frühzeitig versagt, könnte das durchaus ein Indiz für geplante Obsoleszenz sein, was über das Design umgesetzt wird. Ich persönlich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die diese These unterstützt.

Allerdings sind mir als einzelner Kunde die Hände gebunden, sodass ich mich damit arrangieren muss. Kann mir natürlich auch na ABU 33 besorgen und dann bis zum Ableben damit auskommen. Aber will ich das wirklich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Bescheid - weil umgangssprachlich  eben die über rein industrie- oder fertigungstechnische hinausgehenden Aspekte des Ästhetischen in den letzten 2 - 3 Jahrzehnten immer wichtiger gemacht oder gar ersetzt hat...(was Designer (weiss ich) durchaus ärgert)..

Wissen nicht allzu viele, daher die Frage..


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich denke, da ist ABU nicht der einzige Kandidat. Seit wann bauen denn die anderen Größen eigentlich Angelrollen? Ich hab diesbezüglich keinerlei Ahnung wie das geschichtlich ablief, weiß nur das Mitchell und Shakespeare mal die Stellung von Daiwa und Shimano heute einnahmen. Shimano wurde erst in den 80ern mit Fahrradteilen groß. Und Daiwa war in den 90ern für mich als Kind nichts besonderes.

Was ist denn für dich so ein typischer Design-Faupax technischer Natur?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich meinte da durchaus auch eher wie umgangssprachlich die Ästhetik ;-))


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Du, das gilt dann aber für sämtliche Bereiche der Industrie die Güter für die Masse produziert. Das ging wie ich mal in einer Doku mitbekommen habe so ab den frühen 70ern los. Also ab da, wo die Wirtschaft systematisiert und automatisiert wurde und das Individiuelle abhanden kam. So war ja auch der Zeitgeist damals (den du womöglich noch viel besser kennst als ich) der stehts am technischen Fortschritt orientiert war, ohne die Negativfolgen zu bedenken.

Erst ab den 90ern kam wieder das Bedürfnis nach mehr Individualität auf. Das mit der automatisierten Wirtschaft in Einklang zu bringen, da gibt es wohl viele verschiedene Wege. Aber zusagen, dass ABU jetzt am generell sinkenden Materialniveau schuld ist, ist doch etwas hanebüschen (oder wie man das schreibt).
Wo Masse produziert wird, bleibt die Langzeitqualität auf der Strecke - das gilt für so ziemlich alle Bereiche der Wirtschaft. Man denke nur an unsere Autobahnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Du, das gilt dann aber für sämtliche Bereiche der Industrie die Güter für die Masse produziert.


Wir sind hier nun mal in einem Anglerforum.
Daher die Frage, was für die Angler hier wichtig(er) ist:
Aussehen (Design) oder Funktion?
;-)))


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Hab ich denn eine 'echte' Wahlfreiheit aus anglerischer Sicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich denke ja, nach Deiner Theorie eher nein..


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Wie gesagt, ich würde Design mit Funktion gleichsetzen - nicht jedoch mit dem Style. Ich versteh schon was du meinst, aber folgen kann ich dir da noch nicht so recht, da halt der Verweis auf andere Hersteller fehlt, die ja auch in der Zeit fleißig weiterproduziert haben.

Aber nehmen wir doch mal ein Beispiel aus der Neuzeit. Die Sorön STX. Das Modell ist schon seit Ewigkeiten am Markt (mittlerweile Stand 2017 offiziell raus aus dem Katalog), nimmt man noch die fast baugleiche Cardinal 800 hinzu war das Modell über 10 Jahre lang in fast unveränderter Form am Markt. Nun überleg mal wieviele Certaten in der Zeit neu aufgelegt wurden. Alle 3 Jahre eine Neue - ebenfalls eine Form von Obsoleszenz. So, wievele Soröns sind in der Zeit beim Besitzer kaputt gegangen? Zumindest ließt man auffällig wenig. Verkauft wurde sie jedenfalls sehr gut.

Meine jetzt eintreffenden JDM-Revo's haben keine 2-3 Jahre am Markt überlebt weil dann die US-Revos durchgedrückt wurden - mit aller Macht. Von denen ich weniger überzeugt bin.

Im feinen Spinn-Bereich gibt es doch eigentlich nur die 3 Größen Daiwa, Shimano und Pure Fishing. Und alle 3 sind irgendwo gleich. Ob die eine nun 500€ kostet, oder nur 100 - in der Explosionszeichnung kommt zu Tage, dass innerhalb eines Herstellers doch immer die selben Teile (Part-Nummern) verwendet werden. Nur die Ausstattung steigert sich mit dem Preis - nicht aber die Materialqualität. Das ist bei allen 3en gleich. Sogesehen habe ich nur eine Auswahl an der Ausstattung die mal besser mal schlechter ist.

Für den Hochseebereich mag es anders aussehen, da kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## dosenelch (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Ich gehe dort hin, um mich wohl zu fühlen. Viele Teile ergeben erst ein gutes Ganzes. Daran ändert auch Polemik nichts. #h




Ich wüsste nicht, was mein Beitrag mit Polemik zu tun hat.
Aber wenn du das so siehst, bitte schön...


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



bastido schrieb:


> Gerade die neue Red macht ja Augenkrebs und Dich zum Gespött der Leute.


rein hypothetisch: sollte die neue black- und red arc einen ähnlich guten ruf erreichen wie die alte black arc, dann wäre mir deren aussehen beim kauf egal.
ansonsten mag ich es eher schlicht, dafür aber qualitativ hochwertig, langlebig und zu einem angemessenen preis.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Der Thread ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für die Gleichsetzung von Design und Style auf Userseite.
> Design entsteht durch Nachdenken und Überlegen, wie man was technisch am besten umsetzt. Umgesetzt wird das Design heutzutage üblicherweise von Ingenieuren am Computer.
> 
> Style ist was, was sich der Werbefuzzi ausdenkt, um die unterschiedlichen (optischen) Geschmäcker zu bedienen. Und da scheiden sich die Geister, was schön ist und was nicht. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## geomas (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Fürs Friedfischangeln bevorzuge ich aus sentimentalen Gründen alte Rollen, ansonsten ist mir der Style egal, nur schrille Farben (Kawasaki-Grün...) mag ich nicht. 
Für Spinnrollen geht Funktion über den Look.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Das selbe Prinzip wie bei Waffen. Funktionuckeln muss es der Rest ist Nebensache.


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Das selbe Prinzip wie bei Messern - Natürlich muss das in erster Linie scharf sein und bleiben und gut in der Hand liegen. Und trotzdem entscheide ich mich auch da ein wenig nach der Optik - es bereitet mir einfach Freude mit "schönem" Gerät zu arbeiten.
Oder wie Werkzeug ... oder Klamotten ... oder oder oder ...


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das selbe Prinzip wie bei Messern...


mein arbeitsmesser von mora für 17€ steht meinem marttiini mit holzgriff und lederscheide für 60€ in nichts nach. im gegenteil: das mora ist sogar funktionaler, da man es wegen dem straffen gürtelclip aus plastik sogar verdeckt tragen könnte. (wenn man es denn wollte... möchte niemand hier anstiften.)
meine zimmermannshosen werde ich auf grund des materials wohl noch in zehn jahren tragen können und habe zudem noch einen stylishen schlag. #6
alles ansichtssache...


----------



## Purist (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem entscheide ich mich auch da ein wenig nach der Optik - es bereitet mir einfach Freude mit "schönem" Gerät zu arbeiten.



Was schön ist und was nicht, ist eine rein subjektive Angelegenheit. Bei Angelrollen sehe ich da aber etwas völlig anderes: "Modernes Design" (egal wo abgeschaut) + evtl. noch hoher Preis ist für viele dann automatisch "schön", egal wie vermurkst das Ding ist. Alles was davon abweicht: Altbacken, sieht "billig" aus (auch wenn es das nicht ist), hässlich. 



daci7 schrieb:


> Oder wie Werkzeug ... oder Klamotten ... oder oder oder ...



Werkzeug ist das passende Stichwort, Angelrollen sind primär Werkzeug, die Optik kommt (bei mir) weit hinter der Funktionalität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

ich seh  das ja auch eher wie der Purist - aber die Mehrheit hier scheint das bis jetzt anders zu sehen.


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Wer sagt euch beinharten Funktionalisten denn, dass sich materielle Qualität nicht auch mit einem ansprechenden Aussehen paaren kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Dein Profilbild??

Sorry, das war so ne Vorlage, da konnt ich nicht widerstehen..
:q:q:q:q

können kann schon, das stimmt..

Aber nicht müssen..

Siehs mal so:
Jeder hätte gerne ne tolle UND hübsche Frau..

Mit Glück ist sie hübsch ODER toll...

Meistens aber: Weder - noch...
:g:g


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

|muahah:


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mein arbeitsmesser von mora für 17€ steht meinem marttiini mit holzgriff und lederscheide für 60€ in nichts nach. im gegenteil: das mora ist sogar funktionaler, da man es wegen dem straffen gürtelclip aus plastik sogar verdeckt tragen könnte. (wenn man es denn wollte... möchte niemand hier anstiften.)
> meine zimmermannshosen werde ich auf grund des materials wohl noch in zehn jahren tragen können und habe zudem noch einen stylishen schlag. #6
> alles ansichtssache...



So siehts aus - alles Ansichtssache. Wenn die Optik zu Lasten der Funktionalität geht, geh ich natürlich auch nicht mehr mit. Trotzdem ist mir eben bei der Kaufentscheidung die Optik nicht unwichtig. Ich hab übrigend auch ne Menge Mora Messer rumfliegen - die sind eben praktisch wie Sau. Trotzdem kommen die mir nicht in die Küche 



Purist schrieb:


> Was schön ist und was nicht, ist eine rein subjektive Angelegenheit. Bei Angelrollen sehe ich da aber etwas völlig anderes: "Modernes Design" (egal wo abgeschaut) + evtl. noch hoher Preis ist für viele dann automatisch "schön", egal wie vermurkst das Ding ist. Alles was davon abweicht: Altbacken, sieht "billig" aus (auch wenn es das nicht ist), hässlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Werkzeug ist das passende Stichwort, Angelrollen sind primär Werkzeug, die Optik kommt (bei mir) weit hinter der Funktionalität.


 
Natürlich muss die Rolle in erster Linie funtionieren. Trotzdem kommen mir gewisse Modelle nicht ins Haus. Meist ist das ja auch keine Frage des Geldes - man muss eben nur ein wenig schauen.

#h


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich möchte das mit dem Design nochmal an einem konkreten Beispiel verdeutlichen. Es geht um die Spule. Hier mal die beiden Beispiele Deez/Studious und Sorön. So, welche ist jetzt aus anglerischer Sicht die besser designte? (ums vorwegzunehhmen, es gibt einen spürbaren Unterschied)

Die Sorön-Spule:



Oder die Deez-Spule:



Mal völlig unabhängig wie sie konkret gefallen. Ob in Blau oder rosa:


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Purist schrieb:


> Was schön ist und was nicht, ist eine rein subjektive Angelegenheit. Bei Angelrollen sehe ich da aber etwas völlig anderes: "Modernes Design" (egal wo abgeschaut) + evtl. noch hoher Preis ist für viele dann automatisch "schön", egal wie vermurkst das Ding ist. Alles was davon abweicht: Altbacken, sieht "billig" aus (auch wenn es das nicht ist), hässlich.


 
 Das hat doch in diesem Thread niemand behauptet, im Gegenteil, viele haben betont das jedem sein Geschmack gegönnt sei und allen ist klar, dass die eigene Meinung eben wie Du richtig schreibst subjektiv ist.
 Ich glaube, es gibt diesen Konflikt garnicht, jedenfalls wird er von den Posts hier nicht  abgebildet.

 @ Thomas: Genau daruf läufts hinaus. Man findet seine Frau schön, weil sie toll ist, oder findet sie toll weil sie schön ist. Das Endergenis ist das selbe: Man hat ne tolle schöne Frau:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das Endergenis ist das selbe: Man hat ne tolle schöne Frau:l


ich schreib die Fehleinschätzung mal Deinem jugendlichen Alter zu..


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dein Profilbild??
> 
> Sorry, das war so ne Vorlage, da konnt ich nicht widerstehen..
> :q:q:q:q
> ...



Tja... vielleicht habe ich mich noch nicht ganz aufgegeben!? Auch du kannst es schaffen!


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Tja... vielleicht habe ich mich noch nicht ganz aufgegeben!? Auch du kannst es schaffen!



Du unverbesserlicher Optimist


----------



## Purist (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer sagt euch beinharten Funktionalisten denn, dass sich materielle Qualität nicht auch mit einem ansprechenden Aussehen paaren kann?



Das würde ich nie ausschließen, aber leider findet man das  nur noch selten. Schau dich mal außerhalb des Angelbereiches um: Es gibt Designklassiker, z.T. 60-100 Jahre alt, die kann keine Modewelle und keine technische Erneuerung vom Markt fegen. Die gibt's immer noch, als Original meist hochpreisig, aber auch x-fach kopiert. 




geomujo schrieb:


> Hier mal die beiden Beispiele Deez/Studious und  Sorön. So, welche ist jetzt aus anglerischer Sicht die besser designte?  (ums vorwegzunehhmen, es gibt einen spürbaren Unterschied)



Beide unschön. Wie sieht's mit den Unterschieden aus? Gewicht? Drecksammelbohrungen? Material?


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich möchte das mit dem Design nochmal an einem konkreten Beispiel verdeutlichen. Es geht um die Spule. Hier mal die beiden Beispiele Deez/Studious und Sorön. So, welche ist jetzt aus anglerischer Sicht die besser designte? (ums vorwegzunehhmen, es gibt einen spürbaren Unterschied)
> 
> Die Sorön-Spule:
> 
> ...


 
 Ich antworte jetzt trotz Deiner dezidierten Nachfrage mal offtopic: So auf die schnelle könnt ich  aufgrund mangelnden Wissens garnicht sagen. Ich steh jetzt aber hypothetisch im Angelladen und müßt mich entscheiden. Also fall ich auf den Style zurück -und da finde ich die unteren Spulen völlig inakzeptabel- aber die obere, die ist strenger gestylt, weniger Zier, weniger Farbe, konservativer. Und mein nächster Gedanke ist: "Aha! Sparsames Design, also funktionaler, also besser!"  Und hab wahrscheinlich garnicht gemerkt, das ich ein Urteil über die Funktionalität lediglich aufgrund meines ästhetischen Empfindens gefällt habe. Wahrscheinlich vom Hersteller so geplant, oder?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich bin ein Freund eher konservativer Farbgebung.
Also eher Silber, Grau, Anthrazit, Schwarz.
Blau oder grün könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen.

Eine pinke oder türkise Rolle würde ich mir aber auch nicht kaufen, wenn Sie technisch gut wäre.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Außer der Funktionalität, muss für mich eine Rolle nur noch einen butterweichen Lauf haben. Da stehe ich total drauf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Design und Optik sind mir absolut wumpe,  solange das Gerät nicht rosafarben daher kommt 

Ich mache aber auch kein Fotos mit den gefangenen Fischen und lutsche oder knabbere dabei Ruten oder Ködern rum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Tja... vielleicht habe ich mich noch nicht ganz aufgegeben!? Auch du kannst es schaffen!


:m:m:m


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist mir eben bei der Kaufentscheidung die Optik nicht unwichtig.


das sehe ich nicht anders. auch ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei, dass eyecatcher zu allererst meine aufmerksamkeit erregen. meist reicht ein blick auf das preisschild (zu teuer, zu billig), um das produkt wieder zurückzulegen. letztenlich ist ein kauf eine sehr private und subjektive entscheidung aus unterschiedlichsten persönlichen abwägungen, vorlieben und (wichtig!) der recherche.



geomujo schrieb:


> So, welche ist jetzt aus anglerischer Sicht die besser designte?


ich möchte behaupten, dass die beiden "bunten" spulen leichter sind, da vermutlich mehr material abgetragen wurde. auch die abwurfkante der blauen sieht mir leichtgängiger, als bei den üblichen standardmodellen aus.


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ja, sie sind leichter. Aber das ist eher sekundär (die Revos sind was für's Bass- und die Sorön was für's Hechtangeln). Die Abwurfkante ist das entscheidende - wie von dir richtig erkannt. Ich versteh aber nicht was du mit leichtgängig meinst. 

Was ich konkret heute wieder im direkten Vergleich genau dieser Spulendesigns festgestellt habe ist, dass das neue Spulendesign weiter wirft. Die Schnur erzeugt beim abrollen einen viel kleineren Kegel und damit weniger Reibung am Führungsring. Es kam das selbe Beringungskonzept mit annähernd gleicher Schnur zum Einsatz. Die Sorön-Spule wirft irgendwie unruhig, während die Revo-Spulen sauber abspulen. Und das macht sich dann effektiv in 5-10m mehr Wurfweite bemerkbar - was manchmal der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist.

Das Design hat sich Abu Garcia wohl bei Shimano abgeschaut, die ebenfalls eine ähnlich geartete Spulenabwurfkante haben. Das ist mal ein richtiger wirklicher Fortschritt im Design einer Spinnrolle. Nur Daiwa hinkt da noch hinterher. Mal sehen wann da die ersten Modelle mit kommen (bestimmt erst wieder nur die Exist und in 5 Jahrfen dann alle).

@ Thomas:
10 Stunden und 7 Seiten Beiträge - Glückwunsch! Da hast wohl genau in's Nest gestochen


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

mit 'leichtgängiger' meinte ich die verminderte reibung und, die daraus resultierende, erhöhte wurfweite. wenn man als laie darüber nachdenkt, vermeintlich logisch. 
nur meine ich mich zu erinnern das du in einem anderen tread geschrieben hast, dass du pro rolle über 200€ hingelegt hast. das stellt für mich schon wieder eine schallgrenze dar, die ich nicht überschreiten möchte, auch wenn ich es mir leisten könnte.
deine langzeiterfahrungen würden mich aber schon interessieren.

btw.: deinen einwand, design/style, hätte ich in diesem thread sofort unterschrieben.


----------



## geomas (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Als Beispiel für eine gelungene Kombination von Design/Funktionalität und Look/Style würde ich die alte Shimano Stradic 4000 (und andere aus der Serie) bezeichnen. Gekauft etwa 1993 für 179 DM, hatte nie Ärger mit der Rolle und finde das Styling wirkt auch heute noch nicht altbacken. Und von der Funktionalität her gibt es seit damals wohl nur geringfügige Verbesserungen (die zuvor erwähnte optimierte Abwurfkante könnte eine sein).


----------



## pike-81 (15. Oktober 2017)

Moinsen!
Bis auf einige Ausreißer und Spezialfälle ähnelt sich der Großteil der Rollen auf dem Markt doch extrem. 
Zumindest technisch und preislich. 
Also haben wir als Angler die freie Wahl. 
Warum sollte da das Design keine ROLLE spielen?
An erster Stelle steht es mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Mir ist die Ausstattung sehr wichtig. Teilweise kann man da aber auch nachträglich noch etwas machen. 
Dann natürlich der Preis, wobei ich da auch gerne etwas tiefer in die Tasche greife, wenn ich das Gefühl habe dafür einen Gegenwert zu bekommen. 
Das Wichtigste ist die Funktionalität. 
Die Rolle muß zur Schnur, Rute und Angelart passen. 
Dazu gehören dann auch technische Daten, wie etwa Übersetzung/Schnureinzug, Schnurkapazität, Bremskraft und Gewicht. 
Dann noch Langzeiterfahrungen z.B. hier aus dem AB. Würde mir nie ein top aktuelles Modell kaufen. 
Sehr cool finde ich es übrigens, wenn man seine Rolle optisch aufwertet und ihr ein paar spezielle Knobs oder ein schickes Handle, einen anderen Dragstar usw. verpaßt. 
Also Fazit:
-Wenn sonst alles paßt, und man die Wahl hat, warum nicht auf das Design achten?

Hier mal zwei Schätzchen aus meinem Bestand, die für mich eine wahre Augenweide darstellen, und die ich mir in Pink, Rot, Grün usw. bestimmt nicht gekauft hätte:










"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

hier in halle kann ich unter einigen älteren anglern den trend beobachten, dass sie wieder altbewährtes an ihre ruten hängen. dam und shakespeare u.a. stehen im raum mit metallgehäuse und kaltgeschmiedetem getriebe. was 30 jahre gehalten hat, kann die nächsten 30 jahre nicht verrecken. allerdings geht es dabei vermehrt um freilaufrollen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> hier in halle kann ich unter einigen älteren anglern den trend beobachten, dass sie wieder altbewährtes an ihre ruten hängen. dam und shakespeare u.a. stehen im raum mit metallgehäuse und kaltgeschmiedetem getriebe. was 30 jahre gehalten hat, kann die nächsten 30 jahre nicht verrecken. allerdings geht es dabei vermehrt um freilaufrollen.



Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass sich diese Herren dann auch mit Ostprodukten aus der Zeit bewaffnen, die sie eventuell sowieso noch irgendwo liegen haben, aber alte DAM oder Shakespeare Rollen müssen ja erst mal gezielt gekauft werden?
Und da fängt es dann an komisch zu werden, warum dann nicht in moderne Rollen investiert wird?

Jürgen


----------



## geomas (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass sich diese Herren dann auch mit Ostprodukten aus der Zeit bewaffnen, die sie eventuell sowieso noch irgendwo liegen haben, aber alte DAM oder Shakespeare Rollen müssen ja erst mal gezielt gekauft werden?
> Und da fängt es dann an komisch zu werden, warum dann nicht in moderne Rollen investiert wird?
> 
> Jürgen



Freilaufrollen gabs im Osten nicht ;-)


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder hätte gerne ne tolle UND hübsche Frau..
> 
> Mit Glück ist sie hübsch ODER toll...
> ...




oha, betroffenheitsgesülze :g


kaufentscheidung wird wesentlich eingegrenzt von


geldbeutel
verfügbarkeit bei meinem local dealer
technischen details
dann kommt evtl. das design zum zuge
vorher aber mach ich ne haptische prüfung - bevor die äuglein übergehen könnten.


fühlt es sich gut, gekauft.
auch wenns scheixxe aussieht.


wenn ich mit der 20 mal unterwegs war hätte niemand mehr design im kopf.


meine zufriedenheit find ich  bei toll und hübsch.


bei ner designten rolle bleibt "alles schlapp", auch wenn der dealer mehr als einen ständer hat  :m


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass sich diese Herren dann auch mit Ostprodukten aus der Zeit bewaffnen, die sie eventuell sowieso noch irgendwo liegen haben...


ich habe noch einige der spritzguss- und plastikgeäuserollen, die ich in meiner jugend gefischt habe, bei meinen eltern rumliegen. bei gelegenheit kann ich mal fotos davon machen, damit du dir ein bild machen kannst. gerade in den 80igern ist die materialknappheit zu erkennen. 



> ...aber alte DAM oder Shakespeare Rollen müssen ja erst mal gezielt gekauft werden?


das machen die! die sitzen wie adler vor ihren bildschirmen und schlagen dann zu. danach wird präsentiert und über die langlebigkeit und den seidenweichen lauf sinniert. anfassen darf man auch mal.



> Und da fängt es dann an komisch zu werden, warum dann nicht in moderne Rollen investiert wird?


der satz mit dem "verrecken" war ein zitat. was lange währt, wird endlich gut.

ich persönlich mag das sehr, bin ich doch schallplattensammler.


----------



## geomujo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> deine langzeiterfahrungen würden mich aber schon interessieren.



Mich auch. Die selben Modelle mit Plastik-Gehäuse habe ich gerade verkauft, eben weil sie Plastikgehäuse haben und nach 2 Jahren eine richtige Klapperkiste waren - auch wenn sie technisch noch super funktionierten wie nie zuvor. Hier habe ich jetzt ein Vollmetallgehäuse, ja sogar der Rotor und der Bail-Arm sind aus gegossenem Aluminium. Das ganze kommt mit einem Nylon-Überzug (-> Sorön ist Pulverbeschichtet) daher, der die Rolle wie eine Plastikrolle anfühlen lässt, ist damit aber empfindlicher für Schläge (-> Lackabplatzer).

Nunja - die Modelle sind im Abverkauf und tw. auch ganz ausverkauft. Bis vor einem halben jahr hätte man gut bei eBay für unter 200€ bestellen können (kam wohl Niemand auf die Idee). Zumindest für die Deez und die LT sind noch bei Ali Angebote gelistet:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-REVO-DEEZ-9-1BB-6-2-1-1000-Serie-Wettbewerb-Spinnrolle-Leichte-Bevel-Spool/32834708891.html
Da könnt man doch glatt nochmal über ne zweite Deez nachdenken. Design und Style sind bei dem Modell einfach genial. Und so ist sie dann auch am Wasser - einer Luvias mindestens ebenbürtig.

Aber kommen wir nochmal auf die Sorön zurück. Diese hat ein genau solches "kaltgeschmiedetes" Getriebe. D.h. das Material wurde unter hohem Druck gegossen - wie bei Bratpfannen. Daiwa und Shimano (bis vor einiger Zeit) haben auf CNC gefräste Getriebe gesetzt. Die Folge war ein gyroskopartiges Getriebegeräusch - von Legalis bis Luvias. Auch die MGX hat leider ein solches Getriebe. Bei den JDM Revos bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber mit dem robusten Metallgehäuse sind im Gegensatz zur MagPro alle Voraussetzungen technischer Art gegeben um lange Freude daran zu haben. Dazu sind sie so kunstruiert, dass man sie selbst warten kann und sie verwenden Standard-Kugellager.

Shimano geht ja mit der neuen Stradic (die rote) auch wieder zur kaltgeschmiedeten Produktion über - mit großem Erfolg. Gegen das alte 2014er Modell wirkt das wie Tag und Nacht.

Also nicht immer ist ein technischer Fortschritt auch real von Vorteil. Ich will nicht die Daiwa-Getriebe schlecht machen - die sind sogar richtig gut, die Serienstreuung ist mit CNC sogar besser, würde ich mal glatt behaupten. Aber am Wasser macht das kaltgeschmiedete mehr Spass.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



geomujo schrieb:


> ...während die Revo-Spulen sauber abspulen. Und das macht sich dann effektiv in 5-10m mehr Wurfweite bemerkbar - was manchmal der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist.



Was für ein Glück, dass ich mir jetzt eine Revo hab schenken lassen!


----------



## geomujo (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Geschenkt bekommen habe ich diesbezgl. leider Garnichts. :-( (außer mal ein Wobblerpaket aus Finnland  )
Dafür kann man dann ja guten Gewissens drüber meckern, wenn dann was nicht so läuft wie erwartet


----------



## bigfishbremen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das würde ich nie ausschließen, aber leider findet man das nur noch selten. Schau dich mal außerhalb des Angelbereiches um: Es gibt Designklassiker, z.T. 60-100 Jahre alt, die kann keine Modewelle und keine technische Erneuerung vom Markt fegen. Die gibt's immer noch, als Original meist hochpreisig, aber auch x-fach kopiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Das ist mal ein guter Anstoß zu Design und Funktion.: "Drecksammelbohrungen". 
 Aus ästhetischen Gründen, subjektiv, liebe ich so was.
 Aber objektiv gesehen ist eine völlige Fehlkonstruktion, ich habe, seit dem Spulen nur noch solche kleinen Ausfräsungen  haben, dermaßen viel Dreck auf der Achse wie nie zuvor.

 Auch sonstige skelettierungen an Rollen sorgen mittlerweile nur noch dafür Schmutz einzufangen und die Langlebigkeit der Rollen leidet darunter.

 Ich befische hauptsächlich Gewässer mit einer starken Sedimenttierung und gerne mit der Wathose, fast jeder Angeltag fordert auch erstmal eine Putzorgie danach.

 Und leider habe ich an der Stelle auch nicht die Wahl, da es keine Auswahl gibt, es ist wie mit Autos, alle sehen gleich aus.
 Ruten kann man sich nach seinen Vorlieben noch selber bauen, Rollen leider nicht.


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Mir ist das Design der Rolle in so fern wichtig, dass es die Hauptfunktion nicht stören, sondern unterstützen sollte! WIE das Ding aussieht, ist mir dabei egal!
Noch egaler ist mir die Farbe...
Die Haptik spielt bei mir eine viel größere Rolle, als die Optik!


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Und am Ende kann keiner leugnen, ohne sich selbst zu belügen, dass er eher zu einer stimmigen, qualitativ ansprechenden und obendrein dem Auge und der Hand schmeichelnden Kombo greifen wird. - Mahlzeit! |wavey:


----------



## Purist (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein guter Anstoß zu Design und Funktion.: "Drecksammelbohrungen".
> Aus ästhetischen Gründen, subjektiv, liebe ich so was.



Ich kann's nicht mögen. Eine Angelrolle ist kein PKW mit Verbrennungsmotor, der einen Lufteinlaß zur Kühlung brauchen würde und rein technisch gesehen gibt's auch Aluminiumlegierungen, die stabil und trotzdem extrem leicht sind, die solche Gewichtspargeschichten überflüssig machen.



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Aber objektiv gesehen ist eine völlige Fehlkonstruktion, ich habe, seit dem Spulen nur noch solche kleinen Ausfräsungen  haben, dermaßen viel Dreck auf der Achse wie nie zuvor.



Es geht noch schlimmer: Baitcaster, die außen perfekt sind, aber im Bereich der Schnurführung, wo am meisten Wasser (mit allem was darin ist..) herumspritzt, mit einer rauem Alu und "Materialeinsparecken" aufwarten, in denen sich alles grün braune sammelt. Die kannst du alle zwei Tage putzen, weil die Funktion darunter leidet. So ein Murksdesign (außenherum hui, an der offenen Innenseite pfui) gab es früher einfach nicht, da war alles glatt und diese Drecksammelstellen wurden nie eingebaut, weil es technisch nur schwer zu realisieren (ohne moderne Fräsmaschinen/Formenbau) und außerdem unnötig war.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Aber selbst in der "Guten Alten Zeit" war Form und Farbe schon ein Thema. Schaut euch nur die Ambassadeur Multis aus den 60ern und 70ern an. Oder die Cardinal Serien, die schönen blauen von Shakespeare... aber auch die Ruten. Es wird auch damals einen Grund gehabt haben, warum beispielsweise die DAM bei den Vollglasruten schon ein großes Augenmerk auf mehrfarbige Ringwicklungen gelegt hat. Oder noch früher bei den Gespließten. Zierwicklungen so weit das Auge reicht.


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und am Ende kann keiner leugnen, ohne sich selbst zu belügen, dass er eher zu einer stimmigen, qualitativ ansprechenden und obendrein dem Auge und der Hand schmeichelnden Kombo greifen wird. - Mahlzeit! |wavey:



Das würde voraussetzen, dass man für jede Rute eine passenden Rolle kauft... Sorry - auch da bin ich bei raus... Hab halt schwäbische Vorfahren... :q:q:q


----------



## vermesser (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Naja, ich denke die meisten schauen *auch* nach dem Design. Wenn ich eine edle, teure, straffe, geile Rute habe, kommt da auch eine Rolle dran, die optisch nicht in den Augen brennt!! Zum Beipiel kann ich an eine Abu Fantasista Red nur eine schwarze oder weinrote Rolle schrauben, eine grüne oder blaue würde die ganze Kombi optisch entwerten! Sorry. 

Wie sagte ein Kumpel so schön: Angeln ist wie Sex, es geht auch mit ner dicken, alten und etwas abgeranzten, aber mehr Spaß macht es mit ner jungen straffen. 

Ich würde den Spruch noch auswerten...wer schafft sich eine richtig scharfe hübsche Dame an und hängt ihr dann Säcke um und lässt sie mit fettigen Haaren rumrennen? Das entwertet die Hübsche doch auch :q:q .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Franky schrieb:


> Mir ist das Design der Rolle in so fern wichtig, dass es die Hauptfunktion nicht stören, sondern unterstützen sollte! WIE das Ding aussieht, ist mir dabei egal!
> Noch egaler ist mir die Farbe...
> Die Haptik spielt bei mir eine viel größere Rolle, als die Optik!



Nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## vermesser (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Bezüglich Haptik vs. Optik: Ich wette, dass selbst eine Stella für 59€ in einem knalligen pink fast unverkäuflich wäre und ein Ladenhüter!


----------



## Damyl (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bezüglich Haptik vs. Optik: Ich wette, dass selbst eine Stella für 59€ in einem knalligen pink fast unverkäuflich wäre und ein Ladenhüter!


Könnte man direkt mal ausprobieren....
du besorgst sie, ich lackier sie um


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

ichauchichauchichauch!!! 

;;-)))))


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Glaube gar nicht mal das die unverkäuflich wäre....so manche Frau würde die kaufen... entdecken ja immer mehr Frauen das Spinnfischen für sich


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich find ja das Frauenbild, das hier ab und zu aufscheint immer wieder erheiternd.:q
 Ich stell mir grad vor, ein Angler spricht seine Frau an:
 "Hej Schatz, willst Du´s nicht auch mal mit dem Angeln Probieren? Es gibt auch rosafarbene Rollen, weisst Du."


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find ja das Frauenbild, das hier ab und zu aufscheint immer wieder erheiternd.:q
> Ich stell mir grad vor, ein Angler spricht seine Frau an:
> "Hej Schatz, willst Du´s nicht auch mal mit dem Angeln Probieren? Es gibt auch rosafarbene Rollen, weisst Du."


dazu von jemand "Unverdächtigem":
"Aalkönig" Eckart von Hirschhausen: Frauen können beim Angeln nicht schweigen


----------



## fischforsch (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heilix Blechle - gleich die ersten drei entlarven mich als altbackenen und modeunbewussten Menschen ;-))


 Ach quatsch, das machst Du doch mit deinen Profilbildern regelmäßig selbst #y  :m


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bezüglich Haptik vs. Optik: Ich wette, dass selbst eine Stella für 59€ in einem knalligen pink fast unverkäuflich wäre und ein Ladenhüter!



Ich würdse nehmen! Fürn Fuffi kann man bei dem Ding wohl nicht viel falsch machen, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, das machst Du doch mit deinen Profilbildern regelmäßig selbst #y  :m


pffffffffff


----------



## degl (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Thomas.........wie du es eingangs anmerktes: Funktion und Qualität......sind entscheidend.......wobei: ne pinkfarbene Rolle wär auch nicht so mein "Beuteschema":q

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Farbe abkratzen im Notfall ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find ja das Frauenbild, das hier ab und zu aufscheint immer wieder erheiternd.:q
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## geomujo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Kein Wunder, dass der Angelsport die so ziemlich letzte Bastion der "männlichkeit" ist. Aber um zum Thema zurückzukommen:

Hier nun die finale Combo im knallrosa-cutting-edge-style.






Ist das nun weniger männlich? Und ist man dadurch weniger wert? Ist das dahinterstehende Design ein rein auf Kaufoptimierung ausgerichtetes oder nicht doch ein irgendwo auf die Bedürfnisse hin optimiertes?

Ich denke hier ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür gefunden, dass trotz auffälligem Style kein Umkehrschluss auf ein dahinterstehendes schlechtes Design bei der Auswahl der Komponenten gezogen werden kann. Aber es muss nicht die Studious sein, die Caldia Z würde genausogut passen und die Combo für Hardbaits öffnen. 
Einen Designschnitzer gibt es allerdings: der Knob - ZPI Flat Knob S wird ersetzt gegen einen ZPI High Spec Knob M, da der originale totaler Mist ist an dem ich mich sehr oft verhaspelt habe.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin da auch eher altbacken (liegt auch am Alter  ), die Rolle muss von der Schnurfassung und vor allem vom Gewicht her zur Rute passen. Wie die "gestylt" ist, und was die für einen Farbe hat ist mir zu 90 Prozent total egal.
> Aber heutzutage ist scheints Aussehen vorrangig vor Haltbarkeit. Wenn früher eine Rolle nach drei Jahren Spinnfischen kaputt gegeangen wäre, das wäre das Aus für diese Rolle gewesen, die hätte keiner mehr gekauft.
> ...



Nein, dem extra Gewinn der Hersteller mMn.
Design und Farbgebung kosten ja erstmal nichts extra, solange nicht pinin farina anfängt Rollen zu designen#h


Mir ist Desing und Farbgebung recht wichtig.
Brauche ich eine neue Rolle, bestimme ich die Parameter und suche mir dann ein Modell, von einem der von mir bevorzugten Hersteller, das farblich, möglichst gut, zur Rute passt.
Ggf ergänze ich das dann durch einen Knob oder Spincap.

Ist doch bei den meisten Gebrauchsgegenständen so z.B.: Kleidung, Möbel, Schmuck sowieso usw.

Dem gegenüber sind mir z.B.: Autos recht egal, die sollen erstmal den Zweck erfüllen, nagut ausser einem Lada Niva, den hätte ich einfach so gern|supergri.


Allerdings, grenzt meine Tacklelei haarscharf an einer Sammelleidenschaft.

Eine  Graphiteleader Silveradohttp://www.olympic-co-ltd.jp/fishing/products/silverado/ in Kombination mit einer
Daiwa Kogha http://www.mickeys-tackle.ch/de/rollen/spinning/daiwa/daiwa-kogha-2508pe-h-detail.html fände ich schon sehr geil, auch wenn ich in dem Sektor(Rute) bereits gut aufgestellt bin und die Kogha eigentlich ein Ticken zu groß dafür ist.#c


Naja ich erfreue mich sehr an meinem (für meinen Geschmack)
sehr hübschen Gerät ein ums andere mal...jeder wie er will.:l


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

"Schau mal da vorne, mein Junge, das is´n ganz großer, erfahrener. Viel Moos auf dem Rücken. Da heißt es gaanz dezente Präsentation, einfach nur ablegen, und so natürlich wie möglich- kein Chichi. Der weiss genau, was er will, aber wenn der beisst, dann hängt er auch..
 Und jetz guck mal da drüben: Ne Gruppe ganz junge, kleine. Flitzen wie wild hin und her.. da kannste ruhig mal Schockfarben anbieten, agressiv geführt. Nur nicht zu Dicke Brocken, das kriegen die noch nicht hin. Spekulier auf den Futterneid, alle wollen Deinen Köder, der mit der gößten Klappe beist zuerst.
 Und der dahinten, die Sorte kenn ich genau: Der will was Exotisches aus Übersee. Was ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache anders.. Viellleicht was aus Japan, oder England?"

 ...sagte der Tackledealer zu seinem Lehrling.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Klar is das Design wichtig.
Schließlich muss ich das Ding jahrelang anschauen. Gefällts mir nicht wirds nicht gekauft - fertig.


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

wichtig ist (mir!) dass die hand "ja" sagt, mit augen zu.

design, watn datt? köder für angler?


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Das ist wie mit essen, da isst das Auge mit, und beim Angeln angelt das Auge auch mit würde ja sonst komisch aussehen ohne Augen angeln.
An meiner Spinne hab ich ne schöne stradic ci4 weil ich zu 90 % damit aufn Wasser bin wenn ich mal vom Ufer auf Zander oder aal gehe ist an den Lidel Tele Ruten ne billig Rolle dran die genau nur wegen dem Preis gekauft wurde und nicht ob sie nach was aussieht.
Das gute an aal und Zander ist das die zumindest vom Ufer meist im dunkeln beißen da seh ich eh nichts.


----------



## vermesser (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Minimax schrieb:


> "Schau mal da vorne, mein Junge, das is´n ganz großer, erfahrener. Viel Moos auf dem Rücken. Da heißt es gaanz dezente Präsentation, einfach nur ablegen, und so natürlich wie möglich- kein Chichi. Der weiss genau, was er will, aber wenn der beisst, dann hängt er auch..
> Und jetz guck mal da drüben: Ne Gruppe ganz junge, kleine. Flitzen wie wild hin und her.. da kannste ruhig mal Schockfarben anbieten, agressiv geführt. Nur nicht zu Dicke Brocken, das kriegen die noch nicht hin. Spekulier auf den Futterneid, alle wollen Deinen Köder, der mit der gößten Klappe beist zuerst.
> Und der dahinten, die Sorte kenn ich genau: Der will was Exotisches aus Übersee. Was ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache anders.. Viellleicht was aus Japan, oder England?"
> 
> ...sagte der Tackledealer zu seinem Lehrling.



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Geil vom Minimax!!


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Die Rolle muss zum Gürtel passen...#6


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Hallo,

da gabs doch mal, vor so 20-30 Jahren eine Zeit, da war das Camouflage "in".
Ruten und Rollen in Tarnfarben gefärbt. Wie ich gehört habe, setzte das sich nur aus dem Grund nicht durch, weil immer mehr Angler nach dem Auswerfen und Ablegen die Rute nicht mehr fanden - oder war das von den Designer gewollt? :q

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomujo (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ja&tl=de&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.fishermans.jp%2Farchives%2F425&sandbox=1

In einem japanischem Blog-Eintrag zur Revo Studious hab ich doch noch mal ein paar interessante Aspekte gefunden.

Erstens, dass offensichtlich das Modell unter der Egide eines Professors (Prof. Tsuhiko Komori) entwickelt wurde. Zweitens, dass die einzelnen Revo's speziell auf die Bedürfnisse des Bass-Angelns hin zugeschnitten sind mit den jeweiligen Wünschen des Signaturgebers (eine Deez im 2500er Gewandt kann sich kein Schreibtischdesigner ausdenken). 

Dann gabs auch nochmal ein Wort zur fehlenden schaltbaren Rücklaufsperre. Wenn ich die Übersetzung richtig interpretiere, liest sich das so, als dass es "früher" sowieso keine schaltbare Rücklaufsperre gab. Die kam wohl erst später. Und wie mancherorts zu lesen ist gibt es ja hin und wieder gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit manchmal Probleme mit einigen Rücklaufsperren die dann den Geist aufgeben.

Es wird dort so begründet, dass es eine auf's wesentliche reduzierte Rolle ist, die sich im Turnier keine Blöße geben darf durch ein technisches Versagen der Mechanik. Wo nichts ist, kann nichts kaputt gehen - ist wohl die Denke.

Da mal die Frage an die alten Haasen, wie das mitden Rücklaufsperren nun wirklich ist. Ich hatte ja auch mal eine Orra Inshore und war wie der jap. Author verwundert über das Fehlen der Schaltbarkeit.

@ Thomas
wiederspricht das nicht auch ein wenig deiner Theorie, dass gerade ABU für einen qualitativen Abstieg verantwortlich sein soll?  Ich gebe zu, es hapert bei Pure-Fishing nicht unbedingt am Designwillen- und Anspruch und auch nicht an schlechten Material. Was ich über die Jahre mitbekommen habe ist, dass eine gewisse Serienstreuung der Produktion wohl doch etwas größer ist als bei der Konkurrenz. Die Schludrigkeit in der Produktion in China macht auch vor den Premium-Reihen a la Rocksweeper nicht halt.

Was aber den Designanspruch und die Auswahl des Materials angeht, so muss ich klar FÜR Pure-Fishing Partei ergreifen. Aber eben nur für die Japan-Abteiling. Was uns hier in EU verkauft wird, wirkt wie Industrieware die nicht von Angler für Angler designt wurde - leider. Aber es ist sicherlich auch für dich noch nicht zu spät deinen Frieden mit der Marke zu schließen, so du denn bereit bist dich zu öffnen und auch mal was zu riskieren.
Das meine ich nicht vorwurfsvoll, sondern einfach nur konstruktiv. Nimm mal eine JDM-Revo in die Hand und dann die designgleiche Mitchell MagPro Extreme und dir wird sofort klar, dass da Welten zwischen liegen.

Wenn ich aber sowas wie eine Spro RedArc sehe - dann unterstütze ich deine Thorie bedingungslos


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Hi, "Schaltbarkeit" einer Rücklaufsperre hat nichts mit den winterlichen Problemen zu tun. Das liegt an der Sperre (heute oft ein Nadellager) selber.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, "Schaltbarkeit" einer Rücklaufsperre hat nichts mit den winterlichen Problemen zu tun. Das liegt an der Sperre (heute oft ein Nadellager) selber.#6
> 
> Grüße JK



Auch nicht wirklich an diesem Lager, sondern vielmehr wie es von Werk aus behandelt wurde..sprich gefettet.
Denn das Schmiermittel sorgt in der kalten Zeit dafür, das dieses Lager in Verbindung mit den kleinen Blechplättchen nicht mehr richtig arbeiten kann.
Arbeitet man hingegen mit einem guten Öl, sind derartige Probleme Geschichte.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dann gabs auch nochmal ein Wort zur fehlenden schaltbaren Rücklaufsperre. Wenn ich die Übersetzung richtig interpretiere, liest sich das so, als dass es "früher" sowieso keine schaltbare Rücklaufsperre gab. Die kam wohl erst später. Und wie mancherorts zu lesen ist gibt es ja hin und wieder gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit manchmal Probleme mit einigen Rücklaufsperren die dann den Geist aufgeben.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Da geb ich Lajos vollkommen recht.
Die nicht vorhandene zuschaltbare Rücklaufsperre ist ganz sicher nicht auf früheren Rollen zu finden..übrigens auch nicht in Japan, wo auch sehr viele Rollen fast jeden Anbieters für Europa produziert wurden.

Das diverse Rücklaufsperren mitunter Probleme bei kalten Temperaturen machen ist auch eher modern (ca. Ende 90er/Anfang 2000), denn früher (so lange ist das noch gar nicht her) wurde dort gar kein Lager verwendet, sondern schlichtweg per Federspannung verriegelt (Anker/Amboss mit Sitz an Oscillation Gear/Rotor oder Anker auf Drive Gear).
Es war halt auch keine unendliche Rücklaufsperre wie man sie heute kennt, zudem auch oftmals mit hörbarem Klicker.
Wenn die mal nicht mehr ging war halt die Feder hinüber, ganz einfach.
Erst mit der Einführung der unendlichen Rücklaufsperre durch Nutzung eines Walzenlagers (offene Bauweise, Walzen sind nicht eingepresst) ist es überhaupt erst möglich gewesen die Zuschaltung auch wegzulassen.
Mit der vorher benutzten Ambosstechnik wäre das nicht so einfach möglich gewesen.


----------



## Shura (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit der vorher benutzten Ambosstechnik wäre das nicht so einfach möglich gewesen.




Das is easy möglich, einfach die Hebelage weglassen, die die Rücklaufsperre ausschaltet. ^^ Siehe Fin Nor Offshore / Black Cat Dingsbums, die hat eine nicht ausschaltbare, klassische Sperre. 

Oder verstehe ich dich da gerade Falsch : X

Aber auch so, habe ich eh noch nie verstanden wieso man die Rücklaufsperre abschalten kann, ich habe noch nie jemanden rückwärts kurbeln sehen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



> Aber auch so, habe ich eh noch nie verstanden wieso man die  Rücklaufsperre abschalten kann, ich habe noch nie jemanden rückwärts  kurbeln sehen.


Habe ich schon in Videos bei diversen Engländern (praktisch eigentlich nur da) gesehen, die nennen das offenbar "Backwinding".

Ist mir aber auch schleierhaft, was das bringen soll - erzeugt doch nur zusätzlichen Schnurdrall. Die Rolle hat ja schließlich ne Bremse für das Ermöglichen von Schnurabzug unter Last.

Ich persönlich brauche auch keine abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre - an meinen Rollen mit einem solchen Hebel steht der immer auf "zu".

Für mich ist das ein vollkommen unnötiges Feature, das ich daher an meinen anderen Rollen ohne diese "Funktion" überhaupt nicht vermisse.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Shura schrieb:


> Aber auch so, habe ich eh noch nie verstanden wieso man die Rücklaufsperre abschalten kann, ich habe noch nie jemanden rückwärts kurbeln sehen.



Dann musst du dir mal die alten Videos der Profiblinker Typen ansehen, die drillen ihre Fische so mit Rückwärtskurbeln.
Sieht ziemlich schräg aus und habe ich auch so noch nirgendwo anders gesehen!

Ansonsten fällt mir auch kein Grund ein, warum es diese Umschaltfunktion überhaupt an einer Rolle braucht.
Ich brauchs jedenfalls nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Shura (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Habe ich schon in Videos bei diversen Engländern (praktisch eigentlich nur da) gesehen, die nennen das offenbar "Backwinding".



Mhja wundert mich nicht, die trinken ja auch heißes Wasser mit Milch und essen gekochtes Wildschwein in Pfefferminzsauce. : P


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

ich hab das mal aus neugier gemacht in einem (sicheren) döbeldrill.
den fisch nicht gegen automatische bremse kämpfen lassen sondern ohne rücklaufsperre schnur geben und nehmen, das ist schon was anderes an fischkontakt als rutschkuppeldnde bremse, erinnert an handleine, ist im erlebnis intensiver - direkt! eben - ist man aber auch geforderter.
nicht zu empfehlen für leute, die nicht mindestens 80% der flipper besiegen.


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Shura schrieb:


> Mhja wundert mich nicht, die trinken ja auch heißes Wasser mit Milch und essen gekochtes Wildschwein in Pfefferminzsauce. : P



Abgesehen davon, dass die ja wirklich ein bisschen spleenig sind, hatte das "Backwinding" früher in den 50ern doch eine ganz konkrete Bedeutung.
Die Rotröcke waren schon damals leidenschaftliche Wettkampfangler und hatten an vielen Gewässern extrem hohen Angeldruck- Ergo haben sie schon damals mit sehr, sehr leichten Schnüren und Matchruten mit extremer Spitzenfunktion gefischt. Ein gefühlvolles Bremsen war daher ein Muss. Die frühhen Statios hatten allerdings noch vergleichsweise grobe, schlecht anspringende Bremsen, und bei Schnüren von 450g Tragkraft haben sie halt die Bremse aufgemacht, und mit fingern an der Spule als Bremse gefischt- und mussten sie Schnur geben, haben sie andersrum gekurbelt. Die waren halt noch sehr von ihren Achsrollen geprägt.

 Edith: Deshalb liest man auch heute noch in ganz vielen englischen Angelbüchern zu verschiedenen Zielfischen nach 28 Seiten welche Rute man verwenden soll, einen Absatz von fünf Zeilen zur Rolle: "..any fixed Spool reell will do.."


----------



## MaikRB (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich versteh`nicht, warum der Rücklauf so selten genutzt wird,
da ich das Feature gerade beim Spinnfischen voll praktisch
finde.

Wenn ich vor dem Auswerfen die Schnur länger haben will,
wird kurz der Schalter betätigt und halt die entsprechende
Schnur gegeben.
Geht schneller als den Bügel umzuklappen. 

Oder was mal vorkommt |uhoh:, wenn der Wirbel vom Stahlvorfach
zu hoch bis an den Spitzenring gekurbelt wurde, lässt sich der
Bügel nur noch schwer öffnen und ich müsste die Bremse ver-
stellen um die Schnur abzuziehen.


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



MaikRB schrieb:


> ...Geht schneller als den Bügel umzuklappen...


nöööh


brauchst den bügel doch nur ein bisschen zu lüpfen, dann gibt er frei.

nur lucky lukes schatten ist schneller :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Shura schrieb:


> Das is easy möglich, einfach die Hebelage weglassen, die die Rücklaufsperre ausschaltet. ^^ Siehe Fin Nor Offshore / Black Cat Dingsbums, die hat eine nicht ausschaltbare, klassische Sperre.
> 
> Oder verstehe ich dich da gerade Falsch : X



Naja so ganz klassisch ist dessen Sperre auch nicht.
Klar könnte man einfach den Hebel wegrationalisieren.
Heutige Rollen haben eine instant-Stop-Sperre (egal ob ausschaltbar oder nicht), ältere Rollen hatten weit aus weniger Stopstellungen und damit einhergehend Kurbelrückschlag.
Sowas würde man heutzutage nicht mehr verbauen, geschweige denn Käufer dafür finden.
Die etwas älteren Semester unter uns hier werden diesen Typus Sperre ganz sicher noch kennen (auch leidliche Erfahrung damit haben^^), gabs zuletzt Ende der 90er wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre.


----------



## Shura (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Naja so ganz klassisch ist dessen Sperre auch nicht.
> Klar könnte man einfach den Hebel wegrationalisieren.
> Heutige Rollen haben eine instant-Stop-Sperre (egal ob ausschaltbar oder nicht), ältere Rollen hatten weit aus weniger Stopstellungen und damit einhergehend Kurbelrückschlag.
> Sowas würde man heutzutage nicht mehr verbauen, geschweige denn Käufer dafür finden.



Ja, hat die besagte Rolle auch. Die Stop-Nubsis sind im Rotor genau wie bei meiner ollen 90er-Jahre Schimanski. 

KEIN Walzenlager oder Nadellager.

Wird seit 10+ Jahren so gebaut und erfolgreich vertrieben, gab 2016 sogar eine Neuauflage.

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/ofs16/29.jpg

Für mich sind das klassische Rücklaufsperren, weil die eben alle auf dem gleichen Prinzip beruhen, egal welches Bauteil gestoppt wird. Irgendein Metalldödel schnappt in eine Ratsche und stoppt den Rücklauf. 

Ganz früher am Antriebsrad bis man gemerkt hat, dass das schiet is, weil der Druck vom Rotor über die Zahnräder läuft, dann direkt am Ritzel, was robust is aber wenig Stoppunkte hat und letztendlich als "multistop-gimmik mit vielen Stoppunkten im Rotor.

Aber ich gebe dir recht, dass heute quasi jede Rolle, und sei sie noch so pimmelig, ein Walzenlager als Rücklaufsperre hat.


----------



## geomujo (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Ich kenne noch eine Rileh Rex  Die hat keine infinite Rücklaufsperre. Einmal (oder waren es 2), pro Kurbelumdrehung gab es einen Fixpunkt an dem der Rotor blockierte. Aber das war DDR-Technik.
In den 90ern hatte ich mit DAM Quick zutun auch die hatten noch die "alte" nicht-infinite Technik, waren aber def. schaltbar und hatten nicht nur einen Ankepunkt. Erst meine Abu Cardinal 303i FD hatte eine unendliche Rocklaufsperre. Und diese war natürlich schaltbar.

Aber warum hat ABU nun darauf verzichtet? Ja sogar die Öffnung im Gehäuse ist ja auch vorhanden. Es wurde nur eine Metallhülse verbaut.


Ich selbst finde diese Schaltbarkeit durchaus sinnvoll. Wenn ich meine Rute ins Futteral mit leicht gespannter Schnur packe, will ich den Rotor auf eine bestimmte Position bringen um die Schnur nicht am RV des Futterals zu beschädigen. Die Schnur wird mit Klett am Rollenfuß fixiert. Dreht dann ein wenig der Rotor zu weit gibt es ohne Schaltbarkeit kein Zurück mehr.

Aber auch wie Maik schon sagte, ist es auch sinnvoll, die Sperre auszuschalten wenn der Wirbel schon am Ring klebt und man den Bügel wegen zu großer Spannung nicht mehr aufbekommt. Gut, kann man ja die Bremse betätigen und die Spule von Hand drehen. Dumm nur dass in 50% der Fälle die Kurbel nach vorne zeigt und jegliche Schnurfreigabe wieder aufdreht durch die Eigenrotation über das Kurbelgewicht. Da ist die Schaltbarkeit schon sehr sinnvoll.

Aber im konkreten Angeleinsatz der Köderführung oder im Drill hab ich mich noch nie rangetraut mit offenem Rücklauf. Auch weil ich aus Kindheitszeiten nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit offener Rpcklaufsperre machen musste.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Shura schrieb:


> Ja, hat die besagte Rolle auch. Die Stop-Nubsis sind im Rotor genau wie bei meiner ollen 90er-Jahre Schimanski.
> 
> KEIN Walzenlager oder Nadellager.
> 
> ...



Klar, vom Prinzip her isses die gleiche alte Technik, allerdings auch mit deutlich mehr Stopmöglichkeiten (28 wenn ich richtig gezählt habe).
Ältere Rollen mit gleichem Prinzip hatten da vielleicht 8-10 Stops, zudem auch nicht direkt im Rotor, sondern durch aufgesetztes verzahntes Rad direkt auf dem Pinion.
Prinzip ist gleich, Wirkung etwas anders.
Je kleiner die Rolle war, um so eher kam diese Sperre einer heutigen unendlichen gleich.
Die wirkende Sperre auf dem Antriebsrad (Drive Gear mit zusätzl. äußerer Verzahnung für mehr Stops) kam erst etwas später, vorwiegend eingebaut bei kleineren und auch günstigeren Modellen.
Bei größeren und vorallem SW-Rollen wo es auf Robustheit ankam wurde das nicht verwendet.
Bei der alten Daiwa Silver Series kann man innerhalb der Modellgrößen die unterschiedlichen Getriebe und Sperren sehr schön sehen, habe die Serie fast komplett.


----------



## geomujo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Aber eine andere Geschichte ist mir im Rahmen meiner Angelei mit den neuen Revo's doch noch aufgefallen. Es geht um die Revo Yabai:






Diese scheint eine besondere Bremse zu haben. Die mechanische Übersetzung macht es mir sehr schwer bis unmöglich den angedachten Sinn und die Umsetzung der Bremse in Erfahrung zu bringen. Aber ich konnte grob rauslesen, dass die Yabai wohl binnen einer halben Drag-Knob-Rotation von 300g auf 600g Bremskraft erhöht. Der Bremskraftverlauf ist also nicht linear. 

Wie wird sowas technisch umgesetzt?
Ich vemute mal ganz stark, dass da eine ganz speziell geformte Wellenfeder in der Spule bzw. im DragKnob sitzt die wir auch vom ATD-Bremssystem her kennen.

Und tatsächlich hab ich das am Wasser deutlich bemerkt. Nur über den Sinn bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren. Meine Denke war bisher, dass ich doch beim Anhieb eher etwas mehr Bremspower benötige und im etwas Drill weniger. Nun hatte ich mit der 80g leichten MH-Rute aber tatsächlich die gegenteiligen Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Anhiebsetzen setzt garnicht mal so viel Kraft voraus. Im Drill jedoch musste ich die Bremskraft erhöhen, was eben sehr schnell von statten ging.
Auf dem Rückweg der Bremskraft lässt diese aber nicht genau so nach wie sie auf dem Hinweg zunimmt - sie hält eine ganze weite die hohe Bremskraft - reduziert sie nur marginal mit jeder weiteren Drehung, bis ein punkt erreicht ist, ab den die Bremsleistung stark abbaut. Ich habe das mal in einem Diagramm schematisch dargestellt:





Das ist ja fast schon wie eine Kampfbemse.  Sind euch auch solche nicht-linearen Bremsverläufe bei Spinnrollen bekannt? Bisher hab ich nur mit Bermsverläufen die ganz zum Schluss hin an Leistung stark zulegen zutun gehabt, wenn die Schraube kurz vor Anschlag ist - genauso ist dann aber auch der Rückweg. Aber ein derartiger Bremskraftverlauf ist mir bei feinen Spinnrollen in der Form noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

*>> nicht-linearen Bremsverläufe bei Spinnrollen*

Ich möchte mal so auf die schnelle sagen, dass die Auslegung der Bremse nicht "smooth" ist, Bremsscheiben unterdimensioniert und die Bremsscheibengleitwirkung und damit Schmierung unzureichend ist. 

Abhilfe: Teile analysieren, selber nachbessern.


----------



## geomujo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Also die Revos bisher hatten alle sehr gut Fett - auch in der Spule.
Gegen deine Theorie spricht irgendwo die, wenn auch schlecht übersetzte, Produktbeschreibung.

Gerade die JDM-Revos machen 'out of the Box' in Sachen Fett und Schmierung einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die anderen Modelle (LT, Deez, Studious) zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Das ganze andere Fett und Trallerla ist dafür egal, das ist ne FrontDrag.
Der Teil unter der fünfeckigen Federspange oben auf der Spule ist der vornehmliche, und erfahrungsgemäß fast immer mangelhaft oder wenigstens verbesserungbedürftig. 

Falsch eingelegte Scheibenpackungen sind eigentlich auch sehr lustig.  Manchmal die ganze Serie, die dann erstaunlich günstiger verkauft wird ... :m


----------



## geomujo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Im konketen Fall kann man da nicht allzuviel falsch reinlegen. Die Deez hat nur einen Washer und eine Bremsscheibe. Klar kann mal was beim Zusammenbau schiefgehen, aber davon würde ich mal im konkreten Fall der Yabai nicht unbedingt ausgehen. Es macht ja auch durchaus Sinn die Bremsleistung nicht gleich wieder blitzschnell durch etwas DragKnob-Rotation zu verlieren. Wenn die Bremse erstmal 'scharf geschalten' ist rückt sie davon auch nicht gleich wieder ab. So würde ich das mal umgangssprachlich ausdrücken.

"Yabai" bedeutet übersetzt übrigens "Gefahr!" 

EDIT:
Nicht-Lineare Verläufe und sicht symmetrische Hin- und Rückwege kennen wir ja bereits aus der Diskussion um das 'Wormshaft'-Getriebe.

EDIT2: der Drag-Knob der Yabai kostet mit 2.500Yen 2,5mal soviel wie der Standard-Knob der Revo-Reihe.


----------



## Michael.S (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Das einzige Design was total aufgefallen ist war das der DAM Qick Finessa , wuchtiger Rotor und ein einzigartiger schmaler Körper , das war damals die Nr. 1 aller Rollen , konnte ich mir als Schüler aber nie leisten , habe mir aber öfters die Nase am Schaufenster plattgedrückt , denn Angelgeschäfte gab es zu der Zeit noch reichlich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*

Wobei, war das deine ^ freie Entscheidung über das besondere eben dezente und doch irgendwie bestechende Design der Rolle = kein gerade aufkommender Japanbarock, oder nicht vielmehr die Werbung, die Lobeshymnen der anderen Angler, Vater, Onkel, Opa ... 
und vor allem die gesehene Präsenz am Wasser?

Bei mir hat das jedenfalls einiges ausgemacht, einfach so rein zufällig ware man da auf die Schätzchen der 70er Jahre nicht gekommen - denke ich jedenfalls. 

Wenn man sowas bei jemanden ein paar Minuten am Wasser proberollen konnte, war man reif


----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Japanbarock



Dieses Wort suche ich seit Jahren, es lag mir auf der Zunge in jedem Angelladen, in jeder Werbung, Zeitschrift, Katalog..
 Jetzt hast Du es mir geschenkt,
 vielen Dank dafür!|wavey:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Design wichtig bei Kaufentscheidung Rolle?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Im konketen Fall kann man da nicht allzuviel falsch reinlegen. Die Deez hat nur einen Washer und eine Bremsscheibe.



Bremsscheibe aus welchem Material und viel wichtiger..trocken, geölt oder gefettet? 
Das was im Bremsknopf klebt ist ziemlich wurscht, die Scheibe selbst ist wichtig.
Gibt genug Firmen heutzutage die die Dinger entweder vollkommen trocken lassen oder gar ölen...da spielt der Preis auch keine Rolle bei.
Liegt der Washer unter der Scheibe wurde sie falsch zusammengebaut...selbst mit nur einer Scheibe kann man ne Menge vom Werk aus falsch machen.
Die Fernanalyse von Nordlichtangler würde ich jedenfalls vorerst unterstreichen.
Das Ding läuft entweder trocken, falsches Schmiermittel, falscher Zusammenbau oder es liegt ein Defekt vor (zb minimal verbogener Washer).


----------



## geomujo (22. Januar 2019)

Ich hab jetzt was sehr interessantes zur Yabai auf der koreanischen Abu-Garcia-Webseite gefunden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die ein sehr spezielles durchaus hochwertiges Lineup fast wie in Japan haben, hab ich da eine interessante Beschreibung zur Revo Yabai und dem nichtlinearen Bremskraftverlauf gefunden:
http://abugarcia.co.kr/abugarcia/m21_view.php?idx=652&cate=40
Aber ich mag den Drag Knob nicht wirklich, denn an diesem verfängt sich die Schnur häufiger als am original-Revo-Knob der flach und abgerundet ist. Für die Deez wird der Bremskraftverlauf anders dargestellt, linear, was ich so bestätigen kann.
http://abugarcia.co.kr/abugarcia/m21_view.php?idx=653&cate=40


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Beschreibung zur Revo Yabai und dem nichtlinearen Bremskraftverlauf gefunden:
> http://abugarcia.co.kr/abugarcia/m21_view.php?idx=652&cate=40


Wenn Du auf die Hochachse schaust, dann ist da erstmal ja kaum Bremskraft.
Mit 250g Bremseinstellung starten ...  müssen Japanesen in der Micro-Goldfischangelei sein.

Unterhalb 1kg finde ich jetzt nicht so spannend ... für welchen Fisch?

Mit lockerem Knob  und "klappernden" Scheiben kann sowas aber schon passieren.



geomujo schrieb:


> Für die Deez wird der Bremskraftverlauf anders dargestellt, linear, was ich so bestätigen kann.
> http://abugarcia.co.kr/abugarcia/m21_view.php?idx=653&cate=40


Für mich bedeutet das, die Andruckfeder ist stärker bzw. eben der Hub im Bremsandruck kommt besser hinterher.
720Grad heißt bei beiden nur 2 Knob-Umdrehungen, das ist je nachdem nicht soviel Geschraube.

Ich habe bei Daiwa Rollen verschiedene Gewindesteigungen im Bremsknob bei sehr ähnlichen Schwestertypen, das ist sehr nett, wenn man sich denn dran gewöhnt hat und dann ist auch eine "Quickdrag" sehr gut beherrschbar.

Aber mit Kennlinien dieser Art zum Bremskraftverlauf könnte man den ein oder anderen verstören ...


----------



## geomujo (23. Januar 2019)

Na es sind ja die Modelle für die Fantasista's, also den Finesse-Bass-Ruten. 1kg Bremsleistung kommt im Realbetrieb fast kaum vor. Meist bewegt es sich drunter. Und bevor Einige wundern, ja, damit fange ich Hecht und Zander!  Bei meinen Daiwas die ich bisher hatte (Luvias, Ballistic) war dieses Verhalten nicht zu beobachten.

Rufe ich mir nochmal die Diskussion um die '1kg-Schnur' ins Gedächtnis, war damals der Tenor wie ich nur auf eine so verrückte Idee kommen kann. Eine 1kg-Schnur habe ich nachwievor nicht, aber weit entfernt bin ich davon nicht mehr. Es sollte nur aufzeigen, dass unter Realbedingungen sehr wohl mit extrem feinem Material geangelt werden kann ohne dabei in größere Schwierigkeiten zu kommen. Solange kein grimmiger Wels zuschnappt ist das beherrschbar. Ein Rollendesign das an einen Panzer erinnert hat in meinen Augen für meinen Angelbereich def. ausgedient.


----------

